# Acarbose - Carb Blocker



## d2r2ddd (Sep 18, 2013)

anyone has any info on this? good for weight loss for women?


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 18, 2013)

subscribed


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 19, 2013)

MoFo said:


> subscribed



Say What?? Lmao


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Say What?? Lmao



:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 19, 2013)

Mofo what is subscribed?  This isnt an italian thread..lmao


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems like no 1 fm anasci experience this compound before


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo what is subscribed?  This isnt an italian thread..lmao



oh mate that word is in english... lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 20, 2013)

Acarbose is used for:

Treating type 2 diabetes. It is used along with diet and exercise . It may be used alone or with other antidiabetic medicines.

Acarbose is a glucosidase inhibitor. It works by slowing down the enzyme that turns carbohydrates into glucose. This results in a smaller rise in blood sugar levels following a meal.

Subscribed? Lol


----------



## d2r2ddd (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah IB... dun pluck fm wikipedia... LOL!

I wana real life experience ya...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 21, 2013)

Lmao. Im still wondering why mofo posted subscribed ..i say make her run and lay off the bon bons.. kdn...


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao. Im still wondering why mofo posted subscribed ..i say make her run and lay off the bon bons.. kdn...



because i`m interested in this thread too


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 21, 2013)

MoFo said:


> because i`m interested in this thread too



Ohhh.. so you too have a chunky lady?.. Get them exercising as this isnt for diet, itz for diabetes. Every person wants a fast fix to obesity..Lets start by diet and exericise first.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ohhh.. so you too have a chunky lady?.. Get them exercising as this isnt for diet, itz for diabetes. Every person wants a fast fix to obesity..Lets start by diet and exericise first.



no way! only friends with benefits


----------

